# Mando a distancia - decodificacion



## RALD (Jul 4, 2010)

Buenas experto,

Tengo una consulta con respecto a como se comunican los controles remotos de los televisores, veran el control remoto de mi televisor se me daño asi que estoy pensando en construir uno propio pero no se cual es el protocolo de los controles y no se si esa informacion se pueda encontrar, mi TV es un samsung (viejon)...

Si alguien supiera donde puedo encontrar esa informacion les agradesco...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola RALD

Entra a Google.com y pregúntale por:    Protocolo de controles remotos para TV 
O entra Aquí:
http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es&rlz=1R2ADRA_esMX346&q=Protocolo+de+controles+remotos+para+TV&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=9d5342250a4c6f2b

Te aparecen varios enlaces donde puedes encontrar la información que estás requiriendo.

Yo creo que sería más fácil si compras otro control remoto; si no hay para Samsung puede comprar uno universal el cual se programa para diferentres marcas de TV’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RALD (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola Mr carlos
revise el control de mi TV samsung y resulta que esta bueno lo testie con un fototransitor NTE3037 que tengo, y al parecer esta funcionando bien asi que desarme el TV y le estraje el fototransistor y lo probe segun este link

http://www.arcfn.com/2009/08/multi-protocol-infrared-remote-library.html

de hecho que el transistor que sale ahi es el mismo que el que yo extraje del TV asi que creo que no lo testee mal, sin embargo, no respondio a los impulsos del control como si lo hizo el otro transitor... tambien ocurrio algo algo mas cuando saque el fototransistor y reconecte el TV la pantalla perdio color y hay unas lineas horizontales eso a que sse debe?... reinstale el transistor pero las lineas siguen y la intensidad tambien falla.... bueno espero que me puedas ayudar con esto gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola RALD

Quiere decir que el fototransistor que extrajiste de la TV no funciona al ser probado con el circuito que viene en el enlace que adjuntaste ?

Las líneas horizontales que se ven en la pantalla de la TV se pueden deber a que no funciona el circuito de sincronía horizontal o que requiera un pequeño ajuste.
Se puede ajustar por medio de un potenciómetro que debe estar en tablilla de la TV. Si no lo trae entonces este ajuste es un poco más complicado pues debes entrar al programa de servicio pero debes saber el modo de entrar a el.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RALD (Jul 6, 2010)

Gracais por responder 
La respuesta de la pregunta es si, te explico cuando conecte el fototransistor 3730 con esa configuracion, el led parpadeo cuando oprimia cualquier boton pero cuando conecte el fototransistor el led no parpadeaba y  los voltajes en las patillas no variaban y eran muy pequeños. eso indicara que esta dañado?... voy a comprar un fototransistor nuevo el que se anuncia en el link 276-640 que venden en radioshack pero lo que me preocupa es la configuracion de uno con el otro, osea que las patillas coincidan....

Con lo de la lineas y la falta de intensidad busque en la tarjeta y no vi ningun pote solo restatos, pero si logre recobrar el color y eliminar las lineas con el flyback horizontal...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola RALD

Quiere decir que solo falta arreglar el sistema de control remoto.

Para conocer las configuraciones de las terminales en los fotosensores puedes encontrar algo aquí:http://www.alldatasheet.compero debes conocer el número de identificación del componente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RALD (Jul 7, 2010)

hola mrcarlos 
te tengo un adelante pero genera mas preguntas, en mi bodega habia un dvd asi que lo desarme para ver si el fotodiodo era compatible con el que ocupo, cuando lo desarme vi que era el mismo que voy a comprar en radioshack, 276-640 asi que lo saque y lo probe para ver si funcionaba como decia el link y si el led parpadeo asi que desidi instalarlo en el TV, solo que ya no funciona lo probe con el TV abierto y directo al control y nada como si el control no funcionara pero al lado mio estaba el probador de control remoto, ahora si que no se que  paso... con respecto al link, el numero es el problema por el cual inicie el tema por que el fototransistor no tiene nuemro como tal...

bueno espero que tengas alguna idea por que yo ya quede en blanco jajajajaja


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola RALD

Entiendo Esto:
Un Fotodiodo de un DVD funcionó en el, Llamemosle, Probador.
Al instalar este fotodiodo, proveniente de un DVD, no funcionó en la TV.

Preguntas:
Volviste a probar el fotodiodo proveniente de un DVD en el probador -Una vez que lo instalaste en la TV- ?.
Si no lo has hecho vuelvelo a probar.

Funciona el fotodiodo en el probador ?
Si Sí: es probable que este fotodiodo no se adapte(No sea compatible) con el circuito en la TV
No: Es probable que el circuito en la TV esté quemando los fotodiodos que le instalas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## RALD (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola MRcarlos

si el diodo del DVD lo probe en el "probador" y vi como el led parpadeaba, pero cuando lo instale en el TV, el TV no respondio a ningun comando proveniente del control remoto....

ahora y si el TV esta quemando los fototransistores cual sera el prooblema?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola RALD

En el párrafo donde pregunto si volviste a probar el fotodiodo agregué texto entre guiones revizalo por favor.

Por lo que dices en tu mensaje anterior: entonces la TV tiene Fototransistor y no fotodiodo ?
Si has descubierto que los quema, lo que sea Foto diodo o transistor, pues sigue adelante, no me esperes; verifica voltajes y/o corrientes que le llegan al sensor en la TV.

También es probable que el Fotosensor que conectas a la TV no sea compatible con el circuito de ésta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

